# Please change my username



## Duskblade (Jan 4, 2009)

It was a good idea at the time, but not anymore.

Please change my username to Duskblade.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jan 5, 2009)

Done! And welcome to ENworld


----------



## Gfreak2x9 (Feb 27, 2013)

How do you change your username? Just ask?


----------



## Morrus (Feb 28, 2013)

Zach Morrison said:


> How do you change your username? Just ask?




Yup!


----------



## Dice4Hire (Feb 28, 2013)

And tell people your new one!


----------



## Gfreak2x9 (Apr 22, 2013)

Okay then I would like to get my user name changed to Gfreak2x9. Is that all I had to say? Is there an admin on the this page already or do I have to seek one out? I am still a little confused? Will I get an email notifying me when it has changed?


----------



## Morrus (Apr 22, 2013)

That was a couple of months ago. You can now do it yourself.


----------



## Gfreak2x9 (May 8, 2013)

Since this seems to be somewhat about trouble shooting I have another question. What are GP on this site? I understand what they are in an RPG game but I see that I currently have "1 GP" on here and I have no idea what it is! Any help you can offer?


----------



## Morrus (May 9, 2013)

Gfreak2x9 said:


> Since this seems to be somewhat about trouble shooting I have another question. What are GP on this site? I understand what they are in an RPG game but I see that I currently have "1 GP" on here and I have no idea what it is! Any help you can offer?




You use them here:

www.enworld.org/forum/vbshop.php?do=shop&shopid=1&perpage=250


----------



## Gfreak2x9 (May 10, 2013)

And how does one obtain this gold? I currently have two and I don't know how I got them, but I do know I would like to get a badge that costs 5!


----------



## darjr (May 10, 2013)

Kill things and take their stuff!

I only know of one way, but I think there are more, I could probably look, but finding these things out the hard way, for me, is more fun.

Morrus is a canny sly dude.

Or is it just a secret from me? 

Wait... don't tell me.


----------

